# Pleasant Day...Why Not Smoke Some Cheese?



## BandCollector (Dec 31, 2015)

Pleasant day of 34 degrees here in Pittsburgh and this time of year my local market puts cheese on sale...Soooooo why not smoke some?













IMG_0680.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Dec 31, 2015






Cut and ready for the smoker













IMG_0681.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Dec 31, 2015






Amazen Pitmaster pellets into the Microwave...1 minute...Rest and Stir...Another minute.













IMG_0682.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Dec 31, 2015






Fired up and almost ready to go!













IMG_0683.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Dec 31, 2015






Patiently waiting.













IMG_0684.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Dec 31, 2015






Swimming in glorious smoke in the Mini.













IMG_0686.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Dec 31, 2015






Finished, resting for a few hours,  and vacuum packed for some aging!













IMG_0689.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Dec 31, 2015






Happy New Year Everyone and Keep On  Smoking!

John


----------



## ak1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Lookin' good!


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 31, 2015)

AK1 said:


> Lookin' good!


Thanks AK...Happy New Year!

John


----------



## ak1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Same to you John.

I actually have a few pounds smoking tonight as well.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 31, 2015)

You've still got my address right? 

Nice looking cheese, gonna have to try that some day soon.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 31, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> You've still got my address right?
> 
> Nice looking cheese, gonna have to try that some day soon.


I would be happy to send you some...Thanks for the kind words...Really easy process for an outstanding reward!

Happy New Year!

John


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 31, 2015)

Very nice, BandCollector! I've only recently discovered smoking cheese. It's really pretty easy with a pellet tube, and it's something to smoke when it's just too darn cold to mind a smoker! 
I never thought about smoking Swiss. I'll have to try it :-)
How long do you put smoke to it? My 6" AMZN tube gives me about 2 1/2 hrs through the mailbox, and so far that's worked out well for me.
How long do you let it age before you break down and crack one open?


----------



## ak1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Wait at least 2 weeks to try it.

Do this cheese smoking on a fairly regular basis, then you won't have to worry about waiting, because you'll always have some ready to go, and have some to age.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 31, 2015)

AK1 said:


> Wait at least 2 weeks to try it.
> 
> Do this cheese smoking on a fairly regular basis, then you won't have to worry about waiting, because you'll always have some ready to go, and have some to age.


No problem with the two weeks and longer, AK! The Mrs. has gone from complaining about all the sausage in the freezer to asking about the vac packs of cheese with dates on them...[emoji]128527[/emoji]
I just tell her we need to eat more sausage LOL!
A second small fridge in the garage (no room for a big one) is in the works.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 31, 2015)

<chuckles>

You never have enough!

2 lg reefers in the kitchen. 2 medium old reefers in the garage, one for projects and one for beer.

2 really large freezers in the garage and one old medium stand up. 

Freezers, 1 for meats, one for seafood, and one from veggies and misc. I need one more to designated for (ready to use) andouille, sausage, hocks, trotters, ham and turkeys.

I need more room too! 

I keep swearing I'll get one of those big 48 cu ft reefers' only, with a matching freezer. I could then free up some freezers and reefers in the kitchen space in the garage! LOL...  course I'd probably find a way to fill 'em all anyways. ROFLMAO AND I thought drinkin and chasin women was expensive........


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 31, 2015)

SmokeyMose said:


> Very nice, BandCollector! I've only recently discovered smoking cheese. It's really pretty easy with a pellet tube, and it's something to smoke when it's just too darn cold to mind a smoker!
> I never thought about smoking Swiss. I'll have to try it :-)
> How long do you put smoke to it? My 6" AMZN tube gives me about 2 1/2 hrs through the mailbox, and so far that's worked out well for me.
> How long do you let it age before you break down and crack one open?


Smokey,

My favorits are Sharp Cheddar, Swiss, and Pepper Jack.

I usually smoke 2 to 3 hours

After I shrink wrap and refrigerate I don't touch them for at least one month.

Its easy, delicious, and enjoyed by all!

Have fun and keep smoking,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 1, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> <chuckles>
> 
> You never have enough!
> 
> ...


This one is filled with beer and smoked cheese...The box on top is filled with fine cigars.

Does life get any better?













IMG_0690.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Jan 1, 2016






Happy New Year Everyone and Keep Smoking,

John


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 1, 2016)

> Originally Posted by *AK1*
> Do this cheese smoking on a fairly regular basis, then you won't have to worry about waiting, because you'll always have some ready to go, and have some to age.


Excellent advice, be looking for a bigger fridge though.  Although we smoke fresh cheese as well, our aged stash is closing in on 80 pounds and the average age is 4.5 years old. 

T


----------



## disco (Jan 2, 2016)

Great looking cheese and the perfect weather for smoking it!

Disco


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 2, 2016)

Disco said:


> Great looking cheese and the perfect weather for smoking it!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco...Cheese came out great!

John


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 2, 2016)

awesome post John.  Happy New Year. b


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 2, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> awesome post John.  Happy New Year. b


Thanks Brian,

Been following yours as well.

Happy New Year my friend!

John


----------



## driedstick (Jan 3, 2016)

Dang it man that looks good - nice job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## b-one (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks like a nice load with great color!


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks driedstick & b-one...Smoking cheese is easy and a lot of fun to do...Especially when it comes to eating it accompanied by a good cold beer!

Happy New Year and keep on smoking,

John


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 3, 2016)

BandCollector said:


> This one is filled with beer and smoked cheese...The box on top is filled with fine cigars.
> 
> Does life get any better?
> 
> ...


Just out of curiousity, Collector, what temp do you keep that cheese aging beer cooler at? I'm thinking about getting a small fridge just to age cheese or whatever. I've read 50 degrees, but that seems a little warm for beer..:-)


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2016)

Smokey,

The mini fridge has an adjustable thermostat and can be adjusted as low or high as one wishes.

I have mine set at 37˚ The beer stays cold and the cheese ages just fine.  Just make sure that the cheese reaches room temperature when you finally are ready to consume it.

John


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 4, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Just out of curiousity, Collector, what temp do you keep that cheese aging beer cooler at? I'm thinking about getting a small fridge just to age cheese or whatever. I've read 50 degrees, but that seems a little warm for beer..:-)


50° would be ideal for cheese.  Sounds like another fridge is on the way. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






T


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 4, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> 50° would be ideal for cheese.  Sounds like another fridge is on the way. :yahoo:
> 
> T


Yep, and I have a perfect spot for it. Just have to re-locate the garage sound system. Easy enough!













IMG_0918.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 4, 2016





Thumbs Up


----------

